# Florida Slot Car Racing - My Series - Race #2 Results



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Another fun-filled day of racing in Florida Slot Car Racing's *My Series*. Once again all six of the commercial tracks in Florida were represented as 43 racers made it *John Ebersole's John's Slot Car Garage* in Riverview, Florida. The racers combined for a _*My Series*_ record 90 entries. Thank you to everyone's cooperation and participation.

To the results .....

*Raceway Key* 
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
KXR = Killer X Raceway - Homosassa, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Leesburg, FL 
SCS = Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL 
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL 


*Spec NASCAR - Novice/Amateur Division*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_

1. Michael Wilson - JSG - 153
2. Summer Crawley - None - 150
3. Michael Rigsby - SCS - 148
4. Stuart Andrews - SCS - 146
5. Marty Stanley - KXR - 145
6. Danny Mayer - MMR - 142
7. Larry Ehrhardt - MMR - 141
8. Skip Armitage - MMR - 133

*It took 136 laps to make the Main*
9. Gordon "Jun Bug" Engle - SCS - 131
10. Justin Litle - KXR - 129
11. Chris Caligiari - MMR - 128
12. Jim Yonkers - MMR - 122
13. Drew Sigler - MMR - 122
14. Cooper Knoll - MMR - 121
15. Cody Abele - KXR - 121
16. Scott Knoll - MMR - 118
17. Raymond Rhoten - MMR - 117
18. Jacob Austin - MMR - 116
19. Gary Kreeger - MMR - 112
20. Robert A. Lee - MMR - 111
21. Ron Jon Delancey - KXR - 106
22. Dan Litle - KXR - 83
23. Stu Marder - TRP - 62
24. Jake Litle - KXR - 51
25. Steve Brown - MMR - 29


*Spec NASCAR - Experienced Division*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_

1. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 167
2. Jason Burnside - JSG - 163
3. Peter Crawley - All - 160
4. William Burnside - None - 159
5. Lewis Burnside, Jr. - JSG - 155
6. Phil Sloan - JSG - 155
7. Buddy Houser - SCS - 154
8. Thomas Burnside - None - 149
9. Henry Burnside - JSG - 144
10. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 134
11. Richard Houston - KXR - 93


*Expert NASCAR*
_Raced on the Purple King_

1. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 207
2. William Burnside - None - 205
3. Jason Burnside - JSG - 200
4. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 197
5. Thomas Burnside - None - 189
6. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 182
7. Richard Houston - KXR - 180
8. Terry Tawney - TRB - 179
9. Stuart Andrews - SCS - 170
10. Mark Stainbrook - JSG - 147


*GTP*
_Raced on the Hillcliimb_

1. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 195
2. Jason Burnside - JSG - 194
3. Terry Tawney - TRB - 191
4. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 185
5. Buddy Houser - SCS - 180
6. Phil Sloan - JSG - 173
7. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 163
8. Michael Rigsby - SCS - 113

*It took 170 laps to make the Main*
9. Lewis Burnside - JSG - 169
10. Mark Stainbrook - JSG - 165
11. Danny Mayer - MMR - 165
12. Stuart Andrews - SCS - 165
13. Rachel Crawley - MMR - 160
14. Justin Litle - KXR - 159
15. Cody Abele - KXR - 157
16. Henry Burnside - JSG - 156
17. Richard Houston - KXR - 156
18. Michael Wilson - JSG - 152
19. Marty Stanley - KXR - 151
20. Robert A. Lee - MMR - 145
21. Steve Fugleberg - JSG - 144
22. David McGraw - MMR - 140
23. Jake Litle - KXR - 139
24. Dan Litle - KXR - 136
25. Drew Sigler - MMR - 132
26. Chris Caligiari - MMR - 128
27. Stu Marder - TRP - 127
28. Gary Kreeger - MMR - 120
29. Steve Brown - MMR - 78
30. SKip Armitage - MMR - 2


*Box Stock 12/15*
_Raced on the Purple King_

1. William Burnside - None - 276
2. Adam Crawley - MMR - 270
3. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 261
4. Terry Tawney - TRB - 261
5. Rachel Crawley - MMR - 257
6. Phil Sloan - JSG - 256
7. Peter Crawley - All - 240
8. Jason Burnside - JSG - 240
9. David McGraw - MMR - 230
10. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 225
11. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 210
12. Summer Crawley - All - 195
13. Thomas Burnside - None - 131
14. Stu Marder - TRP - 42


Thank you to all of the racers for making it a record-setting day. And, thank you to all of the track owners for promoting and supporting a state-wide series.

Good Luck to the *Florida My Series* racers who will be participating in the AMSRA and/or the USRA Scale Nats in April.

The next series race is *Saturday, May 10th* at *Richard Houston's and Ron Delancey's Killer X Raceway* in Homosassa, Florida.


----------

